# Detailing products made in UK



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

This is not some right wing, hard Brexit, nationalistic etc.etc. post.

I'm just wondering which products are actually made in the UK. Not bought in and "rebranded" or just sent out from a UK store/base. 

I'm a fan of Car Chem (Nottingham) and Bilt Hamber (Billericay) so they immediately spring to mind.

How many others?

Thanks in advance.

Andy.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Orchard Autocare
Angelwax


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Obsession Wax
Bouncers
Wowo's detailing

I think


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

.achem Maybe


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Loads of the "boutique" wax makers - Obsession Wax, Wax Planet, etc etc etc.

I believe Auto Glanz make their own brand stuff, as do Wowos; think Angel Wax do as well.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Mitchell & King are in Scotland.

www.mitchellandking.com

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym is 100% developed and manufactured in the UK.

Demon Shine (Tetrosyl) is another one. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

car chem


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

ODK in Milton Keynes


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

A number of "boutique" wax makers have been listed.

While they make their own waxes, I very much doubt they all make their own liquid products.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Infinity wax do and Angelwax definitely do as they make a LOT of products for some common brands. 

Bouncers?


----------



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

Orchard Autocare
Anachem
50 cal

All Northern Ireland &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

AutoFinesse, Autobrite and AMDetails


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Sim said:


> AutoFinesse, Autobrite and AMDetails


Not sure these manufacture?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Not sure these manufacture?


Pretty sure Autofinese manufacture their own products


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Not sure these manufacture?


I'm fairy sure AutoFinesse manufacture some products, maybe not all though.

Same for AMDetails, in some of the vlogs Alan talks about waiting for deliveries of chemicals to make products


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Our products are 100% UK. The only things we buy in are accessories. our aerosols are filled offsite by a third party, but still in the UK. We don;t do enough to warrant installing an aerosol filling line. Plus storing a lot of aerosols can be problematic, insurers don't like it... The vast majority of our packaging is from the UK and many raw materials too. Not that we are hell bent on being 100%, it just often makes sense to work with suppliers who are geographically close as it allows them to react faster. If something sells a lot quicker than expected having to wait 6 weeks for a boat to arrive with materials on is not ideal!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Pretty sure Autofinese manufacture their own products


Evidence for this?

Been discussed many time in the past and even Autofinesse have admitted that they "develop" their products (i.e. liaise with a manufacturer).

So much misinformation on this subject. 

And notice the flood of forum supporters keen to shout out that "we manufacture our products" - Oh hang on, only Autoglym have.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

There have been talks about who makes what in the past and it always went too far. Mods had to close those threads to shut up some people (Im guessing it was due to sponsorship).

@AndyN01
May I ask why does it matter to you where the products are made?


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

AMdetails ?? I have been using these and auto finess recently. More competitive in prices than blackfire that I used to always use


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Autofinesse clay bars and AM Details clay bars are the same product with different stickers on the box so I know these are bought in...but from who?


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ruairi said:


> Orchard Autocare
> Anachem
> 50 cal
> 
> All Northern Ireland ����


mynt automotive also


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

So many product ranges mentioned, loads are blatantley produced elsewhere and decanted....


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks all,

Very interesting replies particularly from Autoglym.

I'm interested as I'm intrigued by how much highly technical "know how" is actually from guys & girls in the UK rather than Europe, USA, Asia etc. etc.

Also how much is actually produced here rather than bought in.

A bit like how many Formula 1 teams are based and staffed in the UK regardless of their "perceived" origins.

I buy on what works well for me at a price I'm happy to pay. I'll not buy duff stuff just because it's produced in the UK nor will I not buy quality stuff because it isn't.

Hence I'm a fan of both Scholl and Glare as well as Car Chem & Bilt Hamber

Regards,

Andy.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

AndyN01 said:


> Bilt Hamber (Billericay)


I assume they were a German brand to start with :wall:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Anglewax?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

pt1 said:


> Anglewax?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


"Angelwax are a small group of industrial chemists who have worked together for over 25 years in the chemical industry. Over the past few years we have been researching, developing and designing an entire range of detailing products for the automotive industry with results that can only be described as awe inspiring."

Taken from the Angelwax website. I have no axe to grind and their products are good. It might be semantics, but there is no mention of manufacture.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> "Angelwax are a small group of industrial chemists who have worked together for over 25 years in the chemical industry. Over the past few years we have been researching, developing and designing an entire range of detailing products for the automotive industry with results that can only be described as awe inspiring."
> 
> Taken from the Angelwax website. I have no axe to grind and their products are good. It might be semantics, but there is no mention of manufacture.


Made in Scotland. Same with Wowo's.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

pug206 said:


> mynt automotive also


Another local product to add to the list. I forgot to mention Triple9 also


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

realist said:


> Autosmart :thumb:


Made in France :thumb:


----------

